# Anybody have a housecleaner or have a laundry service?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

ok, so now I have my groceries and dog food delivered...does anyone have a housecleaner? How about laundry service? My story is that I have been back at work now full time (had no choice--hubby's hours were cut and we were already on a shoestring budget) after 10 years of being home with my kids...my kids are 7 & 10. So...needless to say life is helluva lot busy for me these days and now I'm getting smart enough to cut corners as much as I can...I've been thinking of having someone come once every two weeks and do the "heavy" housework like mopping the floors, doing a thorough scrub down of the bathrooms, etc. Day to day cleaning I can handle and hubby and the kids definitely pitch in. As for laundry, I can handle it, although it takes up an awful lot of my "spare" time. If I came across a steal of a laundry service I may consider. We've got a 6 member household--two adults, two young kids, two dogs and I'm not embarrassed to say that even though the family members do contribute, more help is needed!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, I have a house cleaner and laundry service. It's worth it and your hands will thank you when they're 80.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

When I was single, I always used a laundry service. It was wonderful. They picked up, washed, folded, and returned my clothes, usually within 2 days or so. Where I live now, we don't have any reliable services. The most important thing is to ask if they will line dry the things that can't go into the dryer. The laundries near me now just put everything in the dryer on super-heat and that ruins my good clothes. Sounds picky, but it's important. They need to follow the instructions on the tags.

Having a housecleaner is great too! We had to stop ours because money was getting tight, but it seems like I can never get things as sparkely clean as the cleaning lady did!

Best of luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had a cleaning lady until I moved a year ago. I loved her! She also pet sat!

If I could find another treasure like Hazel was, I snatch her up. The good ones are booked solid or they don't like cats, etc.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Yes, we have a maid that comes every week.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a cleaning service every 2 weeks, love it. I am looking for a service in Florida.

Cathy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Having someone do heavy cleaning can really take the stress off! I have a couple ladies who come and do a thorough cleaning about every 3 weeks. It's just me and the Malts but I need someone to do the bathrooms, under the bed, etc. It's totally worth it!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ May 28 2009, 08:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782171


> ok, so now I have my groceries and dog food delivered...does anyone have a housecleaner? How about laundry service? My story is that I have been back at work now full time (had no choice--hubby's hours were cut and we were already on a shoestring budget) after 10 years of being home with my kids...my kids are 7 & 10. So...needless to say life is helluva lot busy for me these days and now I'm getting smart enough to cut corners as much as I can...I've been thinking of having someone come once every two weeks and do the "heavy" housework like mopping the floors, doing a thorough scrub down of the bathrooms, etc. Day to day cleaning I can handle and hubby and the kids definitely pitch in. As for laundry, I can handle it, although it takes up an awful lot of my "spare" time. If I came across a steal of a laundry service I may consider. We've got a 6 member household--two adults, two young kids, two dogs and I'm not embarrassed to say that even though the family members do contribute, more help is needed![/B]


We have someone come very 2 weeks and its a godsend! I don't even have kids, but with our work schedules, I just want to relax when I have free time. It's SOOOO worth the extra money! Also, ours does some laundry, though it's not my preference, so I "hide" my nice clothes LOL. And, we don't have kids, so I'm sure you have wayyy more laundry. I say go for it for sure- cleaning is a pain! And having someone really helps maintain your house.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I say go for it, try it at least and see how you like it. I can't imagine not liking help with housework !!! I would find it weird to have someone in the house but would probably get used to it. 

There is only me and 2 pets and my house isn't that big...but I do the inside and outside work...it gets tiring. So I pay for some things when I can.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a cleaning lady comes in every two weeks and I work with her that day in the same room, while she does the heavy stuff, I usually tidy a closet or drawers or the whatever is needed (move beds so she can vacuum).

I love doing laundry, something about those laundry baskets being empty and the whole house smelling "downey" fresh ..

When I did work, every day I'd collect a colour from the hampers - let's say all dark colors, I threw them in the machine and I went and got ready for work, by the time I was ready to leave the house, they'd be ready to go into the dryer. After dinner when the kitchen table was cleaned, I'd fold laundry while watching tv and take the basket upstairs when I got ready for bed. The next day it would be jeans or towel or coloured - get the pattern ? This way you have smaller loads and not so overwhelmed.

I also use the short wash cycle on the washing machine, I figure we was our clothes so often and they really aren't dirty, instead of 54 minutes being washed, I cut it down to short cycle and do it in 27 minutes, I've told many mothers who complain this method and they love it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 28 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782224


> I have a cleaning lady comes in every two weeks and I work with her that day in the same room, while she does the heavy stuff, I usually tidy a closet or drawers or the whatever is needed (move beds so she can vacuum).
> 
> I love doing laundry, something about those laundry baskets being empty and the whole house smelling "downey" fresh ..
> 
> ...


that's exactly how I handle my laundry right now. Again, it's not too overwhelming, but if the right service came along and it was a great price and super convenient I would mind handing it over  laundry is one chore that I actually borderline enjoy as well. It just never ends 

Just called Merrymaids and got sort of a high quote: $72-$82 to do my kitchen and 1 & 1/2 baths bi-weekly...that's slightly more than I anticipated....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I found Merry Maids to be quite on the pricey side. I was able to find someone
independent who comes. She also does the sheet and towels if I ask her.
That might take enough of the load off with the laundry. All those towels and
sheets take time and re-making the beds too. I was a working Mom for years, and 
you do have to find ways to make it work for you so that you are not doing two and
a half full time jobs.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I use a cleaning lady!! It is truly a godsend and money well spent. I don't hate cleaning but having to do the heavy cleaning is very time consuming and I would much rather enjoy my weekends doing something fun than cleaning. I do not use a laundry service.

Pam to give you an idea of how much I pay since we live in the same area, I pay $50 for a 600 square foot 1 bedroom/1bathroom condo. She cleans everything and on average I have her come very 2-3 weeks. I think that you will get a better price if you use an individual vesus a company like Merrymaids. The price that I pay is actually a bit higher than average. I use her because she also cleans my boyfriends parents home in Framingham so I trust her but she has to travel to get to downtown Boston. My bf's parents house is probalby about 3000 square feet (2.5 bath) and they pay her $75. 

I don't think you will be sorry if you hire some cleaning help!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 28 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782241


> I found Merry Maids to be quite on the pricey side. I was able to find someone
> independent who comes. She also does the sheet and towels if I ask her.
> That might take enough of the load off with the laundry. All those towels and
> sheets take time and re-making the beds too. I was a working Mom for years, and
> ...


Yeah, I wondered if they quoted higher than the privately owned places...

Sometimes I think I'm just being a wimp when I compare myself to, let's say, single moms who work full time and do not have a spouse or anyone to help them. I have a lot of respect for them. Or if I compare myself to the moms from years ago who worked full time and didn't have these conveniences available and had to suck it up and do it themselves, etc. I wonder if I'm just spoiled--which I'm sure I am in a way. At the same time, heck yeah, I'm working full time and gone 10 hours per day and running a family of 6 in 2009 and I'm darn TIRED!!! LOL!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I used to have one , but I am better at it :biggrin: So I figured I will save the 12 bucks an hour and just do it myself.
I love to clean anyway, I just got one cause my friend got one and I wanted to see what it was like  
Seriously, I have heard Merry Maids are excellent!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ May 28 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782245


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 28 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782241





> I found Merry Maids to be quite on the pricey side. I was able to find someone
> independent who comes. She also does the sheet and towels if I ask her.
> That might take enough of the load off with the laundry. All those towels and
> sheets take time and re-making the beds too. I was a working Mom for years, and
> ...


Yeah, I wondered if they quoted higher than the privately owned places...

Sometimes I think I'm just being a wimp when I compare myself to, let's say, single moms who work full time and do not have a spouse or anyone to help them. I have a lot of respect for them. Or if I compare myself to the moms from years ago who worked full time and didn't have these conveniences available and had to suck it up and do it themselves, etc. I wonder if I'm just spoiled--which I'm sure I am in a way. At the same time, heck yeah, I'm working full time and gone 10 hours per day and running a family of 6 in 2009 and I'm darn TIRED!!! LOL!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think you are a wimp. When you work full time, you don't have the time to spend with your family that you did when you stayed at home. Time at home is much better spent with your husband and kids instead of cleaning, don't you think?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 28 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782249


> QUOTE (camfan @ May 28 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782245





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 28 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782241





> I found Merry Maids to be quite on the pricey side. I was able to find someone
> independent who comes. She also does the sheet and towels if I ask her.
> That might take enough of the load off with the laundry. All those towels and
> sheets take time and re-making the beds too. I was a working Mom for years, and
> ...


Yeah, I wondered if they quoted higher than the privately owned places...

Sometimes I think I'm just being a wimp when I compare myself to, let's say, single moms who work full time and do not have a spouse or anyone to help them. I have a lot of respect for them. Or if I compare myself to the moms from years ago who worked full time and didn't have these conveniences available and had to suck it up and do it themselves, etc. I wonder if I'm just spoiled--which I'm sure I am in a way. At the same time, heck yeah, I'm working full time and gone 10 hours per day and running a family of 6 in 2009 and I'm darn TIRED!!! LOL!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think you are a wimp. When you work full time, you don't have the time to spend with your family that you did when you stayed at home. Time at home is much better spent with your husband and kids instead of cleaning, don't you think?
[/B][/QUOTE]

ABSOLUTELY! Thus, my quest continues, lol. Thanks, Marj :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a full time house keeper. Curtesy of my husband as he added three other dogs and two cats to my household. I don't know what i would do without her as i have to work from home. But this is South Africa where everyone has a housekeeper and those jobs are desparately needed. As we have a huge unemployment problem. 
I don't know how you are coping. I really take my hat off to you though. You are amazing.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My cleaning person/housekeeper comes once a week and does laundry. She does everything, in fact! (Except ironing, since I don't own one - that stuff goes to the drycleaners)

Have you considered putting a notice up at a church or someplace? You might find someone reasonable there.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have someone who I've used since 1997 and won't give her up for anything! She comes in once a month (it's just me and the pups) and does top to bottom except windows in my 3 bedroom, 2.5 bath townhouse (approx. 1600 sq ft). I pay her $100 but I don't know what she charges new clients. I'm in Chicago which should be similar in price to Boston, I think. 

I work more than 40 hours a week and up until a couple of weeks ago was also in school so I don't know how I'd do without her. She even has a key to my house and has dog sat when I've been in a real pinch.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You are not a wimp Pam! You have a full time job plus a family. I have no kids and I have 2 cleaning girls that come in. They come once every 2 weeks, do the big cleaning and we tidy up in between. I just don't have the time or the energy to spend my day off cleaning and I also must add that I HATE cleaning (like hardcore cleaning, I don't mind the easy stuff LOL). I think my mother scarred me for life. She gave me a bottle of windex when I was like 5 and would make me help her clean! I hated that hehe! Needless to say she now has the same cleaning service I use  

It's not always easy to find someone. Maybe ask your neighbors and definitley call references. My girls have been cleaning for me and my family for almost 7 years! The one girl cried when Bijou passed away and has known B&E since I brought them home. They even carry B&E around while they clean LOL! 

If you can budget a cleaning service into your bills then I think it's a great idea. It really helps with the stress of managing a home.  Plus there's nothing like coming home to a freshly clean house!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I forgot to say as soon as I get a live-in maid, I'm going to get another Maltese.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If your budget allows for a cleaning service then go for it girl!! It's my dream that someday I'll be able to have someone come clean my house, mow my lawn, pull weeds and trim shrubs, give Z&J their weekly baths and if I could find someone who groomed them well, to cut their hair for me every 4 weeks. Working 6 days here at the store then still having to do bookwork and business stuff in the evenings just does not give me the time or the energy to keep up with it all. I have finally learned that some things I just have to let go. Every once in awhile it bothers me...especially if I'm really tired. But for the most part I've learned to look past the things that used to be a MUST DO for me. LOL Hey....maybe I'm getting rid of that pesky perfectionist trait? :innocent:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I think a housekeeper is a great idea. I grew up with a housekeeper who is like family to me. She is a wonderful lady and she literally saw me grow up- shes been w/ us for 10 yrs! She did everything, cook, clean, laundry, picked me up from school, etc. Our housekeeper was a great help to my mother b/c my mother had charity functions etc, and she did not have time to clean and do house chores. Overall, our housekeeper helped our family life immensely b/c she "ran" our household..lol..she kept us all on our schedules and have a clean home + great home cooked meals! :thumbsup: 

My in laws also have cleaning ladies to come in weekly. I think it is a great idea b/c it saves you so much energy and time! Chores are not fun..lol..

The most important, and perhaps hardest aspect to finding help is to find someone of *good character.* My parents are so fortunate to find a housekeeper who is honest and trustworthy. You have to be very careful when interviewing b/c they will be in your home daily! My DH and I are having problems finding someone we can trust esp now that we have Mia at home. My DH and I use to have someone great but then we moved and this lady was unable to commute to our current home. I like to screen carefully. I think a good way to start is to ask your neighbors and friends for references. I dont like to go w/ commercial companies..I think personal references are best. I think it is wise to pay MORE in exchange for a qualified, honest helper. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ May 28 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782331


> It's not always easy to find someone. Maybe ask your neighbors and definitley call references. My girls have been cleaning for me and my family for almost 7 years! The one girl cried when Bijou passed away and has known B&E since I brought them home. They even carry B&E around while they clean LOL![/B]


omg Princess Tammy, i need to find someone who can carry Mia while cleaning too!!! LOL!!! You have the perfect cleaning girls!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 28 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782343


> Overall, our housekeeper helped our family life immensely b/c she "ran" our household..lol..[/B]


Totally agree. The dangerous thing about having a live-in is that once you have had one (like I did all the years growing up and like I did for two years living as an expat) is that it then becomes very difficult to adjust to life on your own. I used to have so many dinner parties when I had a live-in because she was also an amazing Thai cook. I am also very forgetful and it was very convenient to call my housekeeper to come down to the bank with my ATM card or go to my office with my cell phone that I left at home. I really got used to opening my undergarment drawer and seeing everything organized in sets categorized alphabetically by color (no joke!) Unfortunately neither I nor my undergarments are that organized any more and I think the lack of a trusted live-in maid caused a mild depression when I moved back to NY several years ago. I'm not kidding. 

So yeah, cleaners and maids are awesome. But also beware that once you start using one, you will go through severe withdrawal if you have to stop for any reason... 

p.s.: I forgot to mention I have MANY friends whose husbands and boyfriends left them for their nannies and/or housekeepers. So if you get a live-in or use one everyday, it would not harm you to get one that is not so cute.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Pam you should be commended .
I stay at home and have 3 boys, Nemo and a husband (No help at all) Had my kids young .
I used to clean my home EVERY single day for 3 to 4 hours, it was easy then
I am almost 39 and it takes me 3 days to finish cleaning, then when I am done, I have to start all over :blink: 
I can't even imagine working and then coming home and having to clean, I would probably drop dead from it. :biggrin: 
I am a bit spoiled in the fact I have not worked since I am about 20, I wouldn't even know how to at this point  
I really hope it works out and you find someone really good, you deserve a break already! :grouphug: 
Come to think of it so do I


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 28 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782365


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 28 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782343





> Overall, our housekeeper helped our family life immensely b/c she "ran" our household..lol..[/B]




p.s.: I forgot to mention I have MANY friends whose husbands and boyfriends left them for their nannies and/or housekeepers. So if you get a live-in or use one everyday, *it would not harm you to get one that is not so cute.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Muhahahahahah!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
your comment made me laugh out loud!!

I actually heard about this happening a lot in Hong Kong, where it is customary to have housekeepers in every household. Apparently either businessmen who live there extensively become enamored w/ their house keepers and have affairs or expats fall in love w/ their house keepers and leave their gfs back in the States. OR children are raised (literally) by their housekeepers and are distant to their parents (very sad)

btw, you are so right about the withdrawal!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 28 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782372


> QUOTE (princessre @ May 28 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782365





> p.s.: I forgot to mention I have MANY friends whose husbands and boyfriends left them for their nannies and/or housekeepers. So if you get a live-in or use one everyday, *it would not harm you to get one that is not so cute.*[/B]


Muhahahahahah!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
your comment made me laugh out loud!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

And it generally is totally hysterical until it happens to you :Bad day: 

How did you know it was in HK? The other "common" story is a "friend of a friend" hooks up with a girl he met at a dance club (usually in Wanchai) and he wakes up hung over at the girl's house in the morning. He goes to get water from the fridge and lo and behold is surprised to see a friend sitting in the kitchen. All of a sudden, he realizes why the girl looked familiar when he met her at the club-- because she is the friend's live-in maid. I don't know how true this one is...the running off with the maid definitely happens all the time.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 28 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782378


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 28 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782372





> QUOTE (princessre @ May 28 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782365





> p.s.: I forgot to mention I have MANY friends whose husbands and boyfriends left them for their nannies and/or housekeepers. So if you get a live-in or use one everyday, *it would not harm you to get one that is not so cute.*[/B]


Muhahahahahah!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
your comment made me laugh out loud!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
*
And it generally is totally hysterical until it happens to you * :Bad day: 

How did you know it was in HK? The other "common" story is a "friend of a friend" hooks up with a girl he met at a dance club (usually in Wanchai) and he wakes up hung over at the girl's house in the morning. He goes to get water from the fridge and lo and behold is surprised to see his friend sitting in the kitchen. All of a sudden, he realizes why the girl looked familiar when he met her at the club-- because she is the friend's live-in maid. I don't know how true this one is...the running off with the maid definitely happens all the time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Touché! 

I had a feeling it was HK b/c you mentioned expat. I have been to HK many times, for work and for leisure, so I am quite familiar. I thought you were going to say they met in Lan Kwai Fong until I read that she is the live in maid. lol. what a crazy story! All my friends there (expats) have housekeepers too so I hear "stories" all the time. Actually, I have more stories but its probably not prudent to post on the world wide web. LOL!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I had a housecleaner (they are partners) but was never happy - well happy the first time but the second time they came, they did not do a good job :bysmilie: . . .found a new one and am told she is very, very good . . she will come next weekend :biggrin: 

for laundry service, I just use my hubby for now . . since there is only the two of us :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been working full-time forever - took off eight weeks for the birth of each child and went right back!! So, Pam, I know what you're going through! And, no, you are not a wimp!

I would love to have a maid. I just cannot keep up with the house anymore! 

I, too, grew up with a maid who came once a week - and yes, it does spoil you. My hubby however is too <strike>paranoid</strike> private to have anyone come into the house to clean it. I don't do laundry though - I told hubby right when we got married - if you want clean clothes there's the washer and dryer and he's been ruining my clothes for over 28 years! lol

When my kids were babies I used to actually schedule vacation days so I could clean every nook and cranny in the house - I have since gotten over those OCD ways. I just can't do it anymore!

Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ May 28 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782418


> I've been working full-time forever - took off eight weeks for the birth of each child and went right back!! So, Pam, I know what you're going through! And, no, you are not a wimp!
> 
> I would love to have a maid. I just cannot keep up with the house anymore!
> 
> ...


 I wish I didn't have to do laundry, I do 3 to 4 loads a day :smheat:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Growing up, my brother and I had a live-in nanny. She was fabulous, as she pretty much did everything for us. :biggrin: She definitely made my mom's life a whole lot easier, LOL. Our former nanny was an awesome cook, too. In fact, the other day, my mom and I were reminiscing about the delicious Korean dishes she used to prepare for us every day. We definitely miss those days! 

Now, we have a house cleaner who frequents our house every Saturday. She actually attends the same church as my parents, so we trust her 100%.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a girl come in every once in a while. Sometimes in the summer I have her here every two weeks, other than that it's maybe once a month or less. She doesn't do such a great job - but it's better than nothing! LOL. 

I only have her do the floors and the bathrooms - and then dust. Three hours $20 an hour. It's worth it....even though I do a better job. 

It's great to have help once in a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Where I grew up in the south everyone had house keepers that came every day except Sunday. 

Mary raised me from the time I was a baby until I went off to College. She was with our family for over 30 years. She was really a second mom. She died about 8 years ago and my brother and I were asked to sit on the front row at her funeral. We said we really shouldn't and her family said yes you should she was your mom too. It makes me tear up just thinking about it. She was the sweetest woman on earth and I miss her dearly.

I wish I had someone like that for my 3 kids, but my budget is too tight.

I would like to find someone to come once every two weeks though that would be heaven!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Steph, that makes me want to cry........I just lost the sweetest older friend that I thought of as my second Mother. It has not been easy, I miss her so much. Tonight, I was thinking of her.........I am so sorry that she passed away........

I had a house cleaner when I worked but now that I stay at home, I do it myself. My husband and I do not make a mess and we both pick up after ourselves, so it really is no problem. I love a clean house but I do have help with the windows.....I don't do windows!!! LOL!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You guys are so funny...thanks for all the advice, encouragement and laughs!!

We did hire a nanny for the summer only--I had to have someone for the kids and, believe it or not, a nanny was a lot cheaper than sending them to camp/daycare all day. And they can relax at home, which I really love the thought of. My kids get carted around enough during the school year with our crazy schedules and they are SUCH good sports about it and did SUPER well in school this past school year. They deserve the leisure time during their summer vacay. Anyway, I did not tell the nanny that she had to do any heavy cleaning--just picking up after themselves and after meals, etc.

It's my first summer in their whole lives that I won't be home with them


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A nanny for the kids is a great idea -- they will be much more comfortable being in their own environment, plus, I'm sure you can schedule fun activities for them outside of the house if you want to.

If your budget allows for a housekeeper, I would say go for it. You are a very busy woman and sometimes not having to do a few little things can go a long way with your hapiness, stamina, & patience. I would recommend looking for a highschooler or young adult to come and clean your home. I am a housewife (no kids), and I clean my brother-in-law's house once per week for only $50/month. His house is about 2,400 sq feet or so and has 3 bathrooms. It's actually a little embarassing for me to mention that on here since it looks like most of you have housekeepers and I'm the one that you would hire.  But, some months that extra $50 makes all the difference in the world. Unfortunately, my brother-in-law is getting married this August so he will no longer need me, but I have two other houses lined up and should make a little more money than I am currently making. You will probably be able to get away with paying less money to a younger person, especially in this economy. Believe me, I would do it for even less than $50/month, it's a matter of who needs money and how bad they need it...just remember to think of the person that's cleaning your house (to you it is a treat, but it can be a gross job cleaning other people's messes and sometimes embarassing, like I said..sometimes I'm ashamed that I clean houses, especially when people ask my husband what I do).

So, if you can afford it, I say go for it! If I had children or a full-time job, I would love to have someone come in and help clean or do laundry, although I doubt we could afford it. You work so hard for your family, I think you deserve it, even if it was once per month.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I had a cleaning lady for 14 years. Then she had the nerve to retire. This lady could clean. My house is about 3,000 sq ft. She started at 9:30 and end at 2:30. She was all work no lunch no drinks just clean. She would walk into my house with complete makeup on and every piece of her hair in place. When she left my house was spotless. Bathrooms super clean no calcium on walls or doors. I tried 2 more people after her but they could not light a candle. I would clean before she came because I wanted nothing in her way so she did not have to move things around,

Before I had Sherry I had a cleaning team and I liked that because they were fast in and out. The entire house cleaned in about an hour and a half. I never had anyone to do laundry. I don't care to have anyone in my undies.


----------

